# Snowville Area Elk Herd



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Does anyone know if there are any elk out around Snowville? And, where is there public property around there? You can shoot me a pm if you like. Thanks!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I'll send you a pm.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Got the pm...Thanks a million!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Why the secrecy Birddogger? I know the area pretty well... yes, yes, no will not pm you though.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Why the secrecy Birddogger?


 -8/- Elmer Fudd said it best, "Shhh, be vewwy vewwy quiet..."


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I've never even heard of Snowville...


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

so did you get what you were after? did you find public land with elk on it?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I was looking so as to inform a nephew of mine....no public land near Snowville, but there is some out by Grouse Creek. He went out there but didn't see any elk...lots of sign, but no animals.


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

i hope he drew a grouse creek bull tag? grouse creek is a draw only area. but that hunts been over for a while now :shock:


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah, the Snowville area has very little public land - most of it is locked up inside or behind private with no access routes. 

As for the Grouse Creek/Park Valley area, I have hunted out there for 24 years and have seen sign but the only elk I ever saw out there was a huge 6x7 bull loaded whole in the back of a Datsun going lightspeed back in '98 just north of Yost - the day before the archery deer season. I hear about them but we know of several cattle ranchers who dislike the elk so badly they give them lead poisoning every chance they get.


----------

